# stock LS wheels



## jjw (Jan 22, 2011)

i have a set of stock steel wheels with 600 hundred miles for sale i want $450 for them


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

With wheel covers? 16", right?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

steelies are like 30 bucks a rim new and tires are like another 45 a tire so that like 300 new not worth it


----------



## jjw (Jan 22, 2011)

didnt know what they was worth so best offer that cover and all


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

You should provide your location, as most will not ship an item like this, so local buyers need to know they are local.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

the asking price is more than fair.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

the rims that come with the rs package look awsome on the cruze.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> the rims that come with the rs package look awsome on the cruze.


 
The RS package doesn't include specific rims.....rims are dependent on trim line (LS,LT,LTZ) and such....


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> The RS package doesn't include specific rims.....rims are dependent on trim line (LS,LT,LTZ) and such....


Its does in Canada, 18" wheels


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

you should mention if you have the TPM sensors there too. That s all worth at least what you are asking.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

If anyone is in Dallas I will have the stock 16" rims with tire sensors in them..I believe they are hubcaps. I am purchasing new rims for my car since I hate hubcaps. PM me with an offer, I am sure I can let my family know so you can pick them up when I get back to the states. The tires should have less than 100 miles on them by the time they are replaced.


----------

